# Long delay when switching channels on PRO



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

We're experiencing a long delay when switching channels on our PRO... about 4 - 6 seconds. We'll switch, the info bar will pop up, but it takes a long time for the station to actually tune in.

Is this normal for the PRO? Or something we need to figure out and fix?


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

I just set mine up this afternoon/evening and am having the same long delay. But I also have the C133 error so don't know if they're related.

Am quite sure it's not normal though.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I am only seeing about a 2 second delay when channel up/channel down, and that is with a Tuning Adapter which Comcast does not use, so 4-6 sec is too long.

There may still be background indexing going on with a newly set-up unit though.

The C133, service problem (which seems to be fixed ATM) is definitely going to effect all Roamio user interactions very randomly.

Since your CableCARD is not getting HBO, your slow tuning could be also due to CC authorization issues.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

moonscape said:


> I just set mine up this afternoon/evening and am having the same long delay. But I also have the C133 error so don't know if they're related.
> 
> Am quite sure it's not normal though.


We just set our PRO up tonight as well. Sorry to hear you're having the same problem 



CoxInPHX said:


> I am only seeing about a 2 second delay when channel up/channel down, and that is with a Tuning Adapter which Comcast does not use, so 4-6 sec is too long.
> 
> There may still be background indexing going on with a newly set-up unit though.
> 
> ...


The card would be getting HBO but the Comcast rep did something on her end to screw it up :down: It had been working perfectly fine in a different TiVo unit not a minute before. It's also the same card they paired correctly just last week (during our first attempt to set up the PRO).


----------



## ncfoster (Jan 22, 2011)

I am not experiencing any problems with channel-changing speed on my Pro. I haven't timed it out, but I'm thinking it is closer to 1 second than 2. Sorry to hear that you have yet another issue.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

ncfoster said:


> I am not experiencing any problems with channel-changing speed on my Pro. I haven't timed it out, but I'm thinking it is closer to 1 second than 2. Sorry to hear that you have yet another issue.


I am also seeing about 1 second to tune in a channel. Using FiOS here.

EDIT: I am i using a Premiere XL - not a Roamio.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That's not normal. You said in the other thread you were having trouble with the CableCARD. If it's having problems then that could be causing the delay. 

Also check the signal strength under Account & System Info -> DVR diagnostics. If it's lower then like 85% then that could be a problem. Also if it's at 100% then look at the SNR value. If it's higher then 40 or lower then 20 that could be a problem too.

Also if you have a tuning adapter try disconnecting it and see if that speeds things up at all.


----------



## Gary-B (Jun 4, 2009)

Ziggie said:


> We're experiencing a long delay when switching channels on our PRO... about 4 - 6 seconds. We'll switch, the info bar will pop up, but it takes a long time for the station to actually tune in.
> 
> Is this normal for the PRO? Or something we need to figure out and fix?


Try going to settings/video/Video Output Format and just check either 1080i or 720p and see if that helps.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Oh yeah, that could be it. When you go to that screen Gary suggested make sure only one format is checked. That will force the TiVo to scale everything and prevent your TV from having to adjust to the native resolution of new channels.


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

Ziggie said:


> We just set our PRO up tonight as well. Sorry to hear you're having the same problem


Hoping the issue has improved for you Ziggie - it seems normal for me now with a 2-3 second delay.

Comcast tried to pair my CC 3x last night, each time a failure. Before trudging to their office in the rain today, I decided to try one last time. 4th time was a charm. They had entered the numbers correctly, but the last guy said they had not done something in the right order. And I had called the much-advertised correct number for this. Comcast solved, on to Tivo, re C133.

I had purchased a new router just for Roamio, knowing it could be an issue, and the C133 last night (after Roamio updating, downloading data, etc) made me uneasy about being able to dx the issue in the future. Tivo was gracious enough to offer me a MoCa so I'll install that next week when it arrives.

Glad to be up and running with lots of space for the Olympics!

I really do prefer the menu on my S3s though. All that real estate taken up about shows at the top is something I don't like and will have to get used to. It's all too busy for my taste, and since I have vision issues, the other interface was much better for me.

But - Comcast VOD worked right away, so I'm grateful for that. All in all the glitches have been small, and I've been blessed not to have to go through what you did, Ziggy! So glad to hear you're finally functional though


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

Thank you everyone for the great suggestions! TiVo is now responding quickly!

(Although... I am wondering why the video output format is defaulting to 720p when the television is a Sony with 1080i?)


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Ziggie said:


> (Although... I am wondering why the video output format is defaulting to 720p when the television is a Sony with 1080i?)


Some people prefer 720p, some prefer 1080i. You can set the video output to whichever you prefer in the settings as described above or just let the native resolution on whichever channel you are watching decide for you. You can also have the Roamio upconvert to 1080p if you want.

The resolution that displays on the right side of the pop-up box when you hit the "info" button on the remote is always going to be the native resolution of the source material you are watching. To see what the Roamio is actually converting the video resolution to, hit the "up arrow" button on the remote and a little box will pop up in the bottom right of the screen.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Some people prefer 720p, some prefer 1080i. You can set the video output to whichever you prefer in the settings as described above or just let the native resolution on whichever channel you are watching decide for you. You can also have the Roamio upconvert to 1080p if you want.
> 
> The resolution that displays on the right side of the pop-up box when you hit the "info" button on the remote is always going to be the native resolution of the source material you are watching. To see what the Roamio is actually converting the video resolution to, hit the "up arrow" button on the remote and a little box will pop up in the bottom right of the screen.


Thanks tarheelblue! I will check this out


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Set it to one output resolution. I have mine set for 1080P60 output and the channel changes are one second or less. It's longest when changing between two channels with different resolutions. And only half a second when both channels have the same reoslution. If I had the output set for multiple resolutions, then the channel change time would be several times longer.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> Set it to one output resolution. I have mine set for 1080P60 output and the channel changes are one second or less. It's longest when changing between two channels with different resolutions. And only half a second when both channels have the same reoslution. If I had the output set for multiple resolutions, then the channel change time would be several times longer.


Thanks aaronwt ~ I've set it to 1080i :up:


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Ziggie said:


> Thank you everyone for the great suggestions! TiVo is now responding quickly!
> 
> (Although... I am wondering why the video output format is defaulting to 720p when the television is a Sony with 1080i?)


No TV is 1080i, not unless it's an old CRT. Flat panel TVs are made up of pixels arranged in a grid. So your TV is either 1920x1080, in which case it's 1080p, or it's 1280x720, in which case it's 720p. The only reason 1080i is used for broadcasting is because there isn't enough bandwidth to transmit 1080p and because the HDTV spec was designed back in the 90s when CRTs were still the primary form of TVs. (CRTs are actually interlaced so the supported native 1080i)

For best results you should use either 1080p or 720p depending on the number of pixels your TV has. By selecting 1080i you're forcing your TiVo to convert 720p material to interlaced and then forcing your TV to deinterlace it for display. You're losing quality that way. By setting it to 1080p or 720p a 1080i signal will still need to be deinterlaced by the TiVo but only once, so the quality loss is less.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

You have to select both 1080i and p, can't select 1080p by itself.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

slowbiscuit said:


> You have to select both 1080i and p, can't select 1080p by itself.


With the Roamio you can select just 1080p (60) and 1080p (pass-thru only), assuming your TV is 1080p.

With the Premiere there was no 1080p (60), so you had to select 1080i


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> No TV is 1080i, not unless it's an old CRT. Flat panel TVs are made up of pixels arranged in a grid. So your TV is either *1920x1080, in which case it's 1080p*, or it's 1280x720, in which case it's 720p. The only reason 1080i is used for broadcasting is because there isn't enough bandwidth to transmit 1080p and because the HDTV spec was designed back in the 90s when CRTs were still the primary form of TVs. (CRTs are actually interlaced so the supported native 1080i)
> 
> For best results you should use either 1080p or 720p depending on the number of pixels your TV has. By selecting 1080i you're forcing your TiVo to convert 720p material to interlaced and then forcing your TV to deinterlace it for display. You're losing quality that way. By setting it to 1080p or 720p a 1080i signal will still need to be deinterlaced by the TiVo but only once, so the quality loss is less.


First of all, I can't thank you enough Dan for all the help you've given me! I learn so much from you! :up: 

The stats for the tv are: *Display Resolution: Full HD 1080 (1920x1080) 240Hz*

So, should I set it to 1080p ? (or leave it at 720p?)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

slowbiscuit said:


> You have to select both 1080i and p, can't select 1080p by itself.


Mine are set for 1080P60 only. Nothing else is selected.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Ziggie said:


> should I set it to 1080p ? (or leave it at 720p?)


1080p only


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

tarheelblue32 said:


> 1080p only


Thank you THB!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You can also enable the 1080p 24 passthrough option if you plan on watching Netflix. 1080p 24 is what's used for most HD movies on Netflix and will produce the best quality. Nothing is actually broadcast in 1080p 24 so you'll only ever see that mode kick in if you're watching Netflix.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> You can also enable the 1080p 24 passthrough option if you plan on watching Netflix. 1080p 24 is what's used for most HD movies on Netflix and will produce the best quality. Nothing is actually broadcast in 1080p 24 so you'll only ever see that mode kick in if you're watching Netflix.


Just curious, what quality is Xfinity OD? I've sometimes thought that the VOD quality seems better than recorded broadcast. Will enabling 1080p 24 affect that? Thx.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> You can also enable the 1080p 24 passthrough option if you plan on watching Netflix. 1080p 24 is what's used for most HD movies on Netflix and will produce the best quality. Nothing is actually broadcast in 1080p 24 so you'll only ever see that mode kick in if you're watching Netflix.


Thanks Dan, I appreciate the info. We don't watch Netflix, but this is still good to know


----------



## ncfoster (Jan 22, 2011)

The only issue I am having so far with 1080p only is that when I switch back and forth between my PS3 and my Roamio on my receiver, I often come back to a pink-tinted picture on my Roamio. I assume it is some sort of stupid HDMI handshake issue. Not enough for me to switch back to Native resolutions for all channels, but still quite annoying.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

humbb said:


> Just curious, what quality is Xfinity OD? I've sometimes thought that the VOD quality seems better than recorded broadcast. Will enabling 1080p 24 affect that? Thx.


I don't think so. Xfinity is still broadcast via QAM so I think they have the same limitations as real broadcast channels. Although if they're using H.264 encoding then it's possible they could fit a 1080p movie into a standard QAM slot.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

ncfoster said:


> The only issue I am having so far with 1080p only is that when I switch back and forth between my PS3 and my Roamio on my receiver, I often come back to a pink-tinted picture on my Roamio. I assume it is some sort of stupid HDMI handshake issue. Not enough for me to switch back to Native resolutions for all channels, but still quite annoying.


I was getting weirdness like that when switching between my wife's XL4 and my Roamio. We just got her a Roamio too so this should no longer be an issue as the only devices connected to the TV now are the two Roamios and my Xbox One all of which can do 1080p


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> I was getting weirdness like that when switching between my wife's XL4 and my Roamio. We just got her a Roamio too so this should no longer be an issue as the only devices connected to the TV now are the two Roamios and my Xbox One all of which can do 1080p


2 Roamios connected to 1 TV? That's hardcore TiVo action.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

tarheelblue32 said:


> 2 Roamios connected to 1 TV? That's hardcore TiVo action.


Me and my wife can't share. Maybe if TiVo had profiles or something, but we both record a bunch of crap we watch on our own and neither of us wants to have to wade through the other's crap to find our shows. 6 tuners each is way over kill, but it allows us to pad everything which is nice.

We also have Minis connected in our respective offices so that when one is watching the main TV the other can go to their room and watch their own stuff.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Sounds like the perfect setup to me.


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> No TV is 1080i, not unless it's an old CRT. Flat panel TVs are made up of pixels arranged in a grid. So your TV is either 1920x1080, in which case it's 1080p, or it's 1280x720, in which case it's 720p. The only reason 1080i is used for broadcasting is because there isn't enough bandwidth to transmit 1080p and because the HDTV spec was designed back in the 90s when CRTs were still the primary form of TVs. (CRTs are actually interlaced so the supported native 1080i)
> 
> For best results you should use either 1080p or 720p depending on the number of pixels your TV has. By selecting 1080i you're forcing your TiVo to convert 720p material to interlaced and then forcing your TV to deinterlace it for display. You're losing quality that way. By setting it to 1080p or 720p a 1080i signal will still need to be deinterlaced by the TiVo but only once, so the quality loss is less.


It seems like I learn something new on this board every day. I read this yesterday. Last night I changed the output on my Pro from 1080i to 720p for my 2005-vintage Samsung DLP TV (which does not support 1080p). Already I noticed better picture quality (notably less motion blur) when watching Olympics last night. Maybe it's my imagination or some kind of placebo effect, but I'll take it. Thanks Dan!


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Me and my wife can't share. Maybe if TiVo had profiles or something, but we both record a bunch of crap we watch on our own and neither of us wants to have to wade through the other's crap to find our shows. 6 tuners each is way over kill, but it allows us to pad everything which is nice.
> 
> We also have Minis connected in our respective offices so that when one is watching the main TV the other can go to their room and watch their own stuff.


Love it! LoL! A guy who knows how to keep happiness and tranquility in the home ~ dueling TiVos! :up:


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

Loach said:


> It seems like I learn something new on this board every day. I read this yesterday. Last night I changed the output on my Pro from 1080i to 720p for my 2005-vintage Samsung DLP TV (which does not support 1080p). Already I noticed better picture quality (notably less motion blur) when watching Olympics last night. Maybe it's my imagination or some kind of placebo effect, but I'll take it. Thanks Dan!


I definitely agree that you can learn something new here! I'd be *LOST* without the great and friendly help I've received here!


----------



## sfox7076 (Oct 9, 2006)

I would really prefer to not use the scaler in the TIVO and just use the one in my preamp (Anthem D2V). It takes a second more to change channels, but the Anthem is a noticably better scaler than the Roamio. Still nice though.

Shawn


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If you have an alternate scaler that you know is better then what's in the TiVo, and you can deal with the delay, then that is the better choice. However the scaler in most TVs is about equivalent to what's in the TiVo so if it's a choice between the TiVo or the TV doing the scaling then you might as well save the headache and just use the TiVo.


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

Loach said:


> It seems like I learn something new on this board every day. I read this yesterday. Last night I changed the output on my Pro from 1080i to 720p for my 2005-vintage Samsung DLP TV (which does not support 1080p). Already I noticed better picture quality (notably less motion blur) when watching Olympics last night. Maybe it's my imagination or some kind of placebo effect, but I'll take it. Thanks Dan!


I have a 2008 Samsung 61" DLP that does support 1080P - but when I go into video output, it won't allow me to select anything but 1080i. I went through the test formats, gave thumbs up to every image, all the output formats were checked, I unchecked everything except 1080P and it defaulted to 1080i. Did that same for 720p as a test, same thing.

What am I doing wrong?

Edit: I'm an idiot. I failed to indicate 'continue' to give the thumbs up to change it, that's why it wouldn't stick. Just checking wasn't enough - duh.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Loach said:


> It seems like I learn something new on this board every day. I read this yesterday. Last night I changed the output on my Pro from 1080i to 720p for my 2005-vintage Samsung DLP TV (which does not support 1080p). Already I noticed better picture quality (notably less motion blur) when watching Olympics last night. Maybe it's my imagination or some kind of placebo effect, but I'll take it. Thanks Dan!


If that's like the Sammy 1080P DLP set I got back in 2005, the highest it will accept over HDMI is 1080i. Only the VGA input accepts 1080P. I used the VGA input alot to feed 1080P from my video processor.


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

aaronwt said:


> If that's like the Sammy 1080P DLP set I got back in 2005, the highest it will accept over HDMI is 1080i. Only the VGA input accepts 1080P. I used the VGA input alot to feed 1080P from my video processor.


Yep, mine's like that. I didn't mention it because it's kind of moot for me as I've never used the VGA input.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> However the scaler in most TVs is about equivalent to what's in the TiVo so if it's a choice between the TiVo or the TV doing the scaling then you might as well save the headache and just use the TiVo.


In the case of my Samsung LCD, the TiVo is clearly better. I configured my Roamio to use only 1080p so I could avoid the delay (nearly 2 seconds on this LCD) and was pleasantly surprised to discover how much better the TiVo's scalar is. My old Series 3 didn't scale things well at all (especially 480i sources, which turned into a blurry mess) but the Roamio is great. For me Roamio > TV > Series 3.


----------

